# Small air sacs! Have I stuffed it??



## ClaireC (Oct 23, 2017)

Omg I am so worried about my first batch of chickens... We are on day 15 and I think the airsacs are small??? Am I right? Have I had the humidity to high....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you're fine. Nice pictures. Nice veining. 6 more days. With a chick in there , there's no room for a big air pocket.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Those pictures look pretty good to us as well. Check out this chart for reference.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So what happened to the chick in the egg pictured?


----------

